# TOTB XII 27th-28th July 2013



## DPN

www.totb.co.uk


----------



## caledonia

Hoping to get down to this end. Missed out last end. But fingers crossed.
But comment the choice of car used in the promotion.









Prior to last years show and in the studio soon.
Gordon.


----------



## mr.t

i love that plate!


----------



## JasonH20URF

I love that car!!


----------



## Kerr

Is it as big as it used to be? 

Haven't a few of the big hitters either given up or gone bust?


----------



## -Jamie-

I was going to be running the Megane for the SXOC team but cant get the time off for it


----------



## rob_vrs

I will probably attend 2x mates regularly compete 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ivor

I would be attending but my best mate has bad planning and my god daughters due to arrive around that time . Just out f interest is the band/entertainment going to be more in keeping with the age of the crowd attending when i went a few years ago it was some band who played songs only the older generation would recognise and most people just put their own music on an sat around their cars


----------



## danb85

-Jamie- said:


> I was going to be running the Megane for the SXOC team but cant get the time off for it


Hopefully will be running mine under Sxoc


----------



## Mr.Ry

I will be there


----------



## DPN

Come visit us on Facebook for all the latest updates on this year event

http://www.facebook.com/groups/tenofthebest/


----------



## gsd2000

can you buy tickets on the day?


----------



## DPN

gsd2000 said:


> can you buy tickets on the day?


Yes you can, but it is cheaper to purchase in advance online

http://www.totb.co.uk/cms/buy-tickets.html


----------



## DPN

Morning Guys,

I am looking to make a large trade area at this years TOTB XII. I am offering Trade areas for as little as £150 inc VAT. This is for an unlimited pitch (Within Reason). Please spread the word to any companies that you feel maybe interested.

If you are a company that would like an area, please contact me without delay.

Email me direct at [email protected]


----------



## DPN

Morning All,

We are trying to build this years TOTB XII into the largest TOTB yet.

This is where we need your help to spread the word.

If you are a member of a car related forum or club, please place a post about our event on their.

We would also appreciate you guys posting about our event on your Facebook walls and other Social Networking Site.

This event can only exist/grow with your help and support

Our main website is www.totb.co.uk

The event runs over two days which are the 27th & 28th July 2013 
The event is held at Elvington Airfield which is near York.

Thank you for your help and support

Regards 
Dave Naxton

P.s Please add as many people as you can to our Facebook Group - 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/tenofthebest/


----------



## id_doug

Been a couple of years since I've been to this. Always a good day out, weather dependant anyways.


----------



## DPN

Our motor stickered up for this year's TOTB XII


----------



## DPN




----------



## DPN

Only 18 days till this year's TOTB XII

www.totb.co.uk

At this year's event we have Maxolen UK holding their annual Show & shine competition.

We also have on site PoorBoys UK & Autosmart UK

It's not to late to secure your trade area

Contact me for more details

Regards 
Dave


----------

